# Lavadora no enciende



## volesp (Ene 14, 2018)

Buenas tengo la lavadora insedit mod. WIXL 1200 OT, de buenas a mañanas la lavadora estaba en pleno funcionamiento cuando de repente dejo de funcionar, sin que se encendiera ningun piloto de ella.

Bien me puse a ver que podia ser y me encuentro en la placa electronica el componente TNY264P en mal estado, le reemplace por uno nuevo mod. TNY264PN, y la pongo y sigue sin funcionar, he medido condensadores, triac, reled, diodos y resistencias y parecen que estan bien, el blocapuerta tambien esta funcionando bien.

El filtro de entrada tambien se encuentra bien.

Enlace de la imagen de la placa




Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2018)

Cambiaste el optoacoplador  que funciona junto con el TNY264P ?

Fusibles escondidos ?


----------



## volesp (Ene 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiaste el optoacoplador  que funciona junto con el TNY264P ?
> 
> Fusibles escondidos ?



 Creo que el elemento tny264 hace también de optó, es el que pegó el peo he mirado al rededor componentes danañados con el tester y no se ven, el dato esque todos los elementos de indesit del tny264 llevan serigrafiado arriba k5 el repuesto que pille no, en la imagen está el nuevo reemplazo


Fusibles he estado mirando y no lleva ningún fusible de proteccion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2018)

Optocupler y fusible pueden estar del otro lado . . .

Estando desenchufado fijate si tenés continuidad entre el positivo del electrolítico grande y el D (pata separada) del TNY264P

Ver el archivo adjunto 163041


----------



## volesp (Ene 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Optocupler y fusible pueden estar del otro lado . . .
> 
> Estando desenchufado fijate si tenés continuidad entre el positivo del electrolítico grande y el D (pata separada) del TNY264P



Si tiene continuidad desde la pata positiva del condensador azul, le he metido tensión a la placa y al condensador le llegan los 300 v , pero no me saca el voltaje como si no oscilase, luego el condensador una vez quitada la alimentación se descarga muy rapido


----------



## miglo (Ene 14, 2018)

Has visto en san google algun circuito? por lo que visto es un circuito muy sencillo, mira ver si como dice Dosmetros por elotro lado tienes componentes


----------



## volesp (Ene 14, 2018)

miglo dijo:


> Has visto en san google algun circuito? por lo que visto es un circuito muy sencillo, mira ver si como dice Dosmetros por elotro lado tienes componentes



Si que he mirado pero lo unico que veo es o se le quema las resistencia por sobretension o capacitores inchados, ami me revento el TNY264p, le reemplace y mire si habia componentes dañados y he repasado y todo soldaduras he sacado relés para ver si funcionan... 

He leido tambien que una vez que cambien de placa debes de dejarla 30min conectada pero tampoco.

En el reverso de la placa no lleva más componentes. He mirado hasta los fusibles smd pero nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2018)

Esos componentes que están pegados al TNY264P , están todos bien ?

Cuantas tensiones de salida tiene esa fuente ?


----------



## volesp (Ene 14, 2018)

Estas son las conexiones

1 Es el presostato. 
2 Es la alimentacion a los motores
3 Es el bloqueapuerta
4 Es la entrada de alimentacion
5 Esa va a los motores tanto a la bomba de vaccio como motor.
6 Es el de las electrovalvulas
7 Es el de la botonera, que la he abierto y los botones funcionan, solo hay un condensador smd y mas componentes smd.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuantas tensiones de salida tiene esa fuente ?


 
Tensiones de salida . . .  5V o 3,3V para el microprocesador  . . .  12 V . . . etc ?


----------



## volesp (Ene 14, 2018)

Pues no lo se cuanto voltaje entrega porque he conectado la placa , y he medido pero no saca nada, como si el fotodiodo no oscilase.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2018)

A ver , el transformador tiene devanados que van a un díodo y luego a un capacitor  , cuantos tiene y de que valor son los capacitores ( uF y Voltaje)


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 14, 2018)

volesp dijo:


> Si tiene continuidad desde la pata positiva del condensador azul, le he metido tensión a la placa y al condensador le llegan los 300 v , pero no me saca el voltaje como si no oscilase, luego el condensador una vez quitada la alimentación se descarga muy rapido


El comentario del condensador podría tener que ver con la falla, quizá hay algún componente que esta en esa línea del condensador,  desde luego se que hay muchos componentes pero podría ser alguno de bajo valor resistivo que se daño y bajo su valor, podría ser la bobina de un elevador,  que tan rápido se baja digamos segundos?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 14, 2018)

Supongo que la configuración debe algo así:







En lo que se refiere al primario, puesto que no sabemos cuantas salidas tiene.

Aquí hablan de la placa y tensiones, pero hay que utilizar el traductor.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 14, 2018)

Llega tensión alterna al puente de diodos? en la salida de estos hay tensión? si no llega tensión en la placa fijate desde el cable de entrada hasta allí si hay continuidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2018)

volesp dijo:


> al condensador le llegan los 300 v , pero no me saca el voltaje como si no oscilase, luego el condensador una vez quitada la alimentación se descarga muy rapido


 

Si eso parece que anda !


----------



## pandacba (Ene 14, 2018)

Algo esta en corto si se descarga muy rápido, salvo que el capacitor este estropeado y tenga una capacidad menor...


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 14, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Algo esta en corto si se descarga muy rápido, salvo que el capacitor este estropeado y tenga una capacidad menor...


Estoy de acuerdo con lo de que el filtro podría estar degradado, la pregunta es si hay voltaje en el cuando esta encendida?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2018)

Again !



volesp dijo:


> *al condensador le llegan los 300 v* , pero no me saca el voltaje como si no oscilase, luego el condensador una vez quitada la alimentación se descarga muy rapido


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 15, 2018)

Está claro que quiere decir que *en filtro del puente tiene 300V*, pero *a la salida del chopper no *tiene tensiones, por que la fuente no oscila.

Si falló el TNY264 posiblemente el tr smd y o diodos estarán mal, como no lleva optoacoplador imagino uno de ellos es un zener. 
También debería comprobar los condensadores por si están desvalorizados y han causado la avería.

Saludos.


----------



## volesp (Ene 15, 2018)

Voy a pedir los condensadores y ponerlos nuevos y a si me curo en salud.

Aqui dejo las medidas de los condensadores y el transformador chopper las lineas son las continuidad del transformador.


NOTA; Le he cambiado todos los condensadores y nada, sigue igual. los viejos los medi con el capacimetro y tienen sus margenes bien.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2018)

La R de 220K al lado del consdensador esta bien?, muy probablemente debas levantar un extremo para medirla


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 15, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> La R de 220K al lado del consdensador esta bien?, muy probablemente debas levantar un extremo para medirla


No tienes forma de checar los capacitores,  es que no se aprecian con daño comúnmente podrían inflarse o incluso luego se nota un poco la funda de aluminio,  otra cosa que se aprecia luego es que cubierta de plástico se contrae con el tiempo


----------



## volesp (Ene 15, 2018)

Los condensadores los he puesto nuevo hasta su resistencia interna están bien


Esta es el valor de la resistencia y la que está al lado del triac que es de 1,2k que la saque

Mañana probaré el variador , porque otra cosa es raro ya


----------



## miglo (Ene 15, 2018)

tec_figueroa dijo:


> No tienes forma de checar los capacitores,  es que no se aprecian con daño comúnmente podrían inflarse o incluso luego se nota un poco la funda de aluminio,  otra cosa que se aprecia luego es que cubierta de plástico se contrae con el tiempo



Te corrijo un poco, no precisamente deven estar inflados para que esten mal, cuando reparaba television muchos de ellos perdian capacidad y eso era suficiente para que no funcionase.

Habia veces que con perder sobre unos 10 0 15 microfaradios ya no arrancaba la fuente.

Puedes hacer una prueba facil, de la salida del secundario, desconecta los +12 del circuito y conectale cualquier componente que funcione a +12, ejemplo el rele, ponle, con su respectiva resistencia limitadora un led para ver si cuando conecta se ilumina, asi sabras si tienes tension en el secundario.

Si la tienees, eso te indicara que tienes un corto en el secundario.


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 15, 2018)

miglo dijo:


> Te corrijo un poco, no precisamente deven estar inflados para que esten mal, cuando reparaba television muchos de ellos perdian capacidad y eso era suficiente para que no funcionase.
> 
> Habia veces que con perder sobre unos 10 0 15 microfaradios ya no arrancaba la fuente.
> 
> ...


Si así es efectivamente 





			
				tec_figueroa dijo:
			
		

> Si así es efectivamente


Pero el otro comportamiento es cuando su valor capacitivo se altera y la envoltura plástica se retrae


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2018)

La R de 220K debes levantarla de una punta para estar seguro en la medición


----------



## analogico (Ene 15, 2018)

trata de hacer el diagrama
de todos modos si  no existe ningún corto después del secundario
puedes  averiguar los voltajes que entregaba esa fuente y reemplazarla por otra


----------



## Fusatronica (Ene 15, 2018)

volesp dijo:


> Los condensadores los he puesto nuevo hasta su resistencia interna están bien
> 
> 
> Esta es el valor de la resistencia y la que está al lado del triac que es de 1,2k que la saque
> ...



Fuera de verificar los condensadores que es la falla mas comun, no olvidar verificar el switch door, porque si no esta bien no va a andar


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 15, 2018)

volesp dijo:


> Los condensadores los he puesto nuevo hasta su resistencia interna están bien
> 
> 
> Esta es el valor de la resistencia y la que está al lado del triac que es de 1,2k que la saque
> ...


Un detalle importante en ese sistema de fuente es revisar los condensadores que tengan que ver con la frecuencia de oscilación de la misma







Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Supongo que la configuración debe algo así:
> 
> http://monitor.espec.ws/files/evo2_smps_651.jpg
> 
> ...


Este diagrama es efectivamente del equipo?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 15, 2018)

No, busqué algo que nos orientara en cuanto a una fuente con el TNY264 sin optoacoplador.

El único que nos puede decir si se parece, aunque sea algo, es quien abrió el post. Repito solo en cuanto a la configuración del primario sin opto. El secundario parece que solo tinene una salida.... 

Y sigo con la duda de si están bien los diodos y el transistor.


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 15, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No, busqué algo que nos orientara en cuanto a una fuente con el TNY264 sin optoacoplador.
> 
> El único que nos puede decir si se parece, aunque sea algo, es quien abrió el post. Repito solo en cuanto a la configuración del primario sin opto. El secundario parece que solo tinene una salida....
> 
> Y sigo con la duda de si están bien los diodos y el transistor.


Por que la pregunta,  chévere que no hubiera fusibles de esos que no son de cristal?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 15, 2018)

Lo único que se vea que pudiera cumplir funciones de protección en la placa son las "RV" (ntc).
A no ser que haya fusibles en otra placa de conexiones de toma de corriente.


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 15, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo único que se vea que pudiera cumplir funciones de protección en la placa son las "RV" (ntc).
> A no ser que haya fusibles en otra placa de conexiones de toma de corriente.


El diagrama que esta publicado si corresponde?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2018)

Mirando detenidamente parece ser lo que denominaríamos chasis vivo, no hay optoacoplador pero si un TR de montaje superficial(al menos parece un TR smd por lo que habría que revisar todo el material que esa alrededor del CI, por otro lado hay una bobina vertical que tiene una R de 1K2 habría que ver que no este abierta


----------



## volesp (Ene 16, 2018)

He estado mirando al tny solo le llega a la patilla d los 330 voltios  a las otras patas no hay lectura la resistencia la quité y está bien al trasformador chopera no llega nada  por dónde está el círculo no hay nada solo llega a la flecha. Condensador azul de poliéster tampoco saca nada


He encargado otro tny pero no creo que sea del CI
Mañana lo veré más detenidamente ya que hoy no puedo

Gracias por esas ayudas 😊


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 16, 2018)

Tienes un "transistor" por comprobar, varios diodos y resistencias. Una de las resistancias tiene un "0" lo que indica que debería dar corto. 
Si al *chopper* no le llega tensión está claro que o una resistencia o un diodo están abiertos.
El que tiene la placa delante eres tú, por las fotos es imposible distinguir las pistas y es complicado desde las distancias.
Aún con el TNY fuera de la placa deberías tener tensión en el transformador. Eso quiere decir que por muchos TNY que cambies seguirás teniendo el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Ene 16, 2018)

Creo que en algun momento se hizo un lio al medir, ya que si tiene tension en el D del TNY, forzosamente debe tenerla en el transfo.
Volesp, si tu no sabes sacar el esquema, seria bueno que hagas una foto de la zona que comprende el condensador de 400 V, el transformador, el TNY y alrededores. Hazla por la parte trasera y con una camara de buena calidad y enfocada. Seria parecida a la que se ven las indicaciones con trazos rojos y amarillo. Si ademas añades una luz no muy potente por la parte de los componentes de la placa, que sirva para ver al trasluz.
Con eso quizas podamos sacar esa parte del esquema y ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 16, 2018)

Sería bueno una foto más clara y más cerca de los componentes que estan al lado del CI
Al reemplazar el CI descarga todos los capacitores, nivela tu tensión estática con la placa, si es posible al soldar pon la punta a tierra.

Pero antes aprovecha a revisar todo el material sobre todo el pequeño transistor y los diodos, hasta que no arranca no hay otra tensión sobre el CI se alimenta por la patilla del Drain


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 16, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Sería bueno una foto más clara y más cerca de los componentes que estan al lado del CI
> Al reemplazar el CI descarga todos los capacitores, nivela tu tensión estática con la placa, si es posible al soldar pon la punta a tierra.
> 
> Pero antes aprovecha a revisar todo el material sobre todo el pequeño transistor y los diodos, hasta que no arranca no hay otra tensión sobre el CI se alimenta por la patilla del Drain


No has ubicado ninguna resistencia de bajo valor?


----------



## volesp (Ene 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Sería bueno una foto más clara y más cerca de los componentes que estan al lado del CI
> Al reemplazar el CI descarga todos los capacitores, nivela tu tensión estática con la placa, si es posible al soldar pon la punta a tierra.
> 
> Pero antes aprovecha a revisar todo el material sobre todo el pequeño transistor y los diodos, hasta que no arranca no hay otra tensión sobre el CI se alimenta por la patilla del Drain



Le he cambiado el que es como un trasistor de tres patillas que en el datasheet me pone que es un diodo zener aqui la referencia del  zener y tambien una resistencia, ahora la placa saca una tension de 5 V, el diodo que he puesto a este. 

a los condensadores de 25 le llegan 5V

aqui pongo el circuito, yo no se leer el circuito.

Me paso una cosa que estando con ella enchufada, y la salida quite la conexion medi con el multimetro para ver que salio lo volvi a conectar y se iluminaron los led de la otra placa como se ve en la imagen, al condensador smd le llegan 5 v no se cuanto debe de ser la salida.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2018)

Bien es lo que saca ya que tiene una sola tensión eso es para el micro y el resto, deberia funcionar ahora.
Sería mejor uno de 5V1 ya que los micros trabajan hasta 5.5V


----------



## Indalecio13 (Ene 17, 2018)

Segun lo que indicas, parece que la fuente ya esta funcinando, pero no a su voltaje adecuado.
¿Que codigo tenia impreso el diodo original?. Deberia coincidir con una tension ligeramente superior al que indican los reles en su inscripcion y normalmente deberia ser 13 V. Si asi fuese el diodo original tendria inscrito el codigo Y3 o Y4.
Segun tu mismo indicas, le has puesto un Z3, de ahi que en lugar de 13 V, este dando solo 5 V.

Saludos.





pandacba dijo:


> Bien es lo que saca ya que tiene una sola tensión eso es para el micro y el resto, deberia funcionar ahora.
> Sería mejor uno de 5V1 ya que los micros trabajan hasta 5.5V



Posiblemente en algun lugar de la PCB, haya un regulador de 5 V o 3.3 V, que alimente al micro y resto de logica.
Asi suele ser generalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## volesp (Ene 17, 2018)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Segun lo que indicas, parece que la fuente ya esta funcinando, pero no a su voltaje adecuado.
> ¿Que codigo tenia impreso el diodo original?. Deberia coincidir con una tension ligeramente superior al que indican los reles en su inscripcion y normalmente deberia ser 13 V. Si asi fuese el diodo original tendria inscrito el codigo Y3 o Y4.
> Segun tu mismo indicas, le has puesto un Z3, de ahi que en lugar de 13 V, este dando solo 5 V.
> 
> ...




En el antiguo pone B6 w58, el que esta puesto tiene esta referencia a7 w59

tambien remplace la resistencia smd que ponia 472 no daba nada


----------



## Indalecio13 (Ene 17, 2018)

¿Que hay de la tension de bobina de los reles?.
¿Sabes que 472 equivale a 4K7, o sea 4700 Ohm?.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2018)

En las inmediaciones los capacitores son de 10V asi que imposible que sea de ese voltaje, 
Volesp, el transistor que esta en el disipador que se lee? podes fijarte las tensiones respecto de masa a cada patita?


----------



## volesp (Ene 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> En las inmediaciones los capacitores son de 10V asi que imposible que sea de ese voltaje,
> Volesp, el transistor que esta en el disipador que se lee? podes fijarte las tensiones respecto de masa a cada patita?



Es un mac12n  cq533 y entre sus dos patas dan 55 ohmios, 



Si la resistencia la remplace por una igual..


Al dar el boton de encendido de la maquina aun no responde.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2018)

Bien es un Triac
El SMD que reemplasaste es un B6W58?


----------



## volesp (Ene 17, 2018)

Si era un b6 w58, ahora he puesto a7 w59, a las patas del triac no llega nada


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 17, 2018)

volesp dijo:


> Es un mac12n  cq533 y entre sus dos patas dan 55 ohmios,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es resistencia es común en un triac, es una resistencia interna que la mayoría tienen


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2018)

tec_figueroa dijo:


> Es resistencia es común en un triac, es una resistencia interna que la mayoría tienen


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


>


Cual es tu duda?


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 17, 2018)

tec_figueroa dijo:


> Es resistencia es común en un triac, es una resistencia interna que la mayoría tienen


Tal vez tenga yo un error pero ese valor resistivo suele ser interno del triac del mt1 a gate, aunque podría ser que en lugar de tenerla interna la hubieran colocado externa


----------



## Indalecio13 (Ene 22, 2018)

Otro tema que "acaba" del modo mas típico en los foros. Nadie sabe si se soluciono y si así fue, como. Nadie sabe si las ayudas desinteresadas que ofrecimos entre todos han dado resultado o no.
Desgraciadamente es la costumbre, lo habitual y yo no acabo de resignarme a que así sea. Al menos la persona que inicio el hilo, debería agradecer a los que le ayudaron y en segundo lugar, comentar si soluciono su problema. Aunque solo sea por solidaridad y en pos de que cualquiera otra persona que lo necesite, lo encuentre y le sea útil.

Saludos.


----------



## volesp (Ene 22, 2018)

No no se solucionó pero la fuente ya saca su voltaje pero ya no se de dónde es, no sé si se habrá ido la memoria o no se qué.

Sobre las ayudas, ya dije anteriormente que muchas gracias por las ayudas brindadas, es más se quedó el post en triac ... Y no ha habido más preguntas yo ya he dado unas pocas de vueltas a la placa ya la doy por imposible,  desde mi escaso conocimiento.
He puenteado hasta el blocapuertas a ver si iba a estar mal y por eso no ncendia , como dije en #41 cuando medio voltaje y conecte el conector se encendieron los led pero no respondia


----------



## Indalecio13 (Ene 22, 2018)

¿Y has tratado de buscar el manual de servicio a ver si por casualidad estuviese por ahi?.
Seria bueno tenerlo, con eso igual se podria avanzar mas.

Saludos.

P.D.: Echale un vistazo a este video a ver si te sirve de algo:


----------



## analogico (Ene 22, 2018)

volesp dijo:


> No no se solucionó pero la fuente ya saca su voltaje pero ya no se de dónde es, no sé si se habrá ido la memoria o no se qué.
> 
> Sobre las ayudas, ya dije anteriormente que muchas gracias por las ayudas brindadas, es más se quedó el post en triac ... Y no ha habido más preguntas yo ya he dado unas pocas de vueltas a la placa ya la doy por imposible,  desde mi escaso conocimiento.
> He puenteado hasta el blocapuertas a ver si iba a estar mal y por eso no ncendia , como dije en #41 cuando medio voltaje y conecte el conector se encendieron los led pero no respondia



saca su voltaje 
me parece que esa fuente saca 12 y 5 y otro voltaje mas


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2018)

No Creo, solo tiene tres devanados, primario, auxiliar fuente y salida.....


----------



## Indalecio13 (Ene 22, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> saca su voltaje
> me parece que esa fuente saca 12 y 5 y otro voltaje mas



El voltaje principal de esa fuente deberia ser 12 V. Para los reles. De los 12 se pueden obtener los 5 V con un regulador y creo que con eso estaria alimentada toda la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## volesp (Ene 23, 2018)

Yo me di la bobina de todos los reele y no le llegaban nada. Luego miraré el video


----------



## Indalecio13 (Ene 23, 2018)

volesp dijo:


> Yo me di la bobina de todos los reele y no le llegaban nada. Luego miraré el video



Normalmente los reles cuando estan en reposo tienen los 12 V en ambas patas, ya que se activan mediante transistor NPN, cortando el GND.
Si no tienes ese voltaje en los reles, sigue la pista hacia atras de las patas de la bobina de los reles. Una pata de cada rele debe ir al colector de su propio transistor y la otra pata de todos los reles debe ir al positivo de 12 V. Siguiendo la pista puedes encontrar donde desaparecen los 12 V.

Saludos.

P.D.: Para medir lo que te digo es entre GND y una pata del rele, si mides entre las dos patas del rele, solo tendras los 12 V en el momento que se active.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 23, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Supongo que la configuración debe algo así:
> 
> http://monitor.espec.ws/files/evo2_smps_651.jpg
> 
> ...




Nadie hizo caso del "aquí" ?? 
Mal traducido, por google, dan a entender que el zener es un transistor y uno de los smd es un zener. 



> Gracias por la respuesta.
> Repare la máquina el sábado, comencé a medir el voltaje en los relés,  cómo uno de ellos entró y resultó que era más de 11V, entonces ya sabía  que *usaban la suma de las tensiones*.
> 
> Todo está bien entonces. El transistor debe ser pnp (utilicé BC337-25), y el diodo zener debe  seleccionarse de modo que la salida sea -5 V, (5,1 V o 5,6 V) depende  del fabricante.



Hay cosas que no soy capaz de entender por la mala traducción, pero quizás ayude si lo traducen todo.

Saludos.


----------



## tec_figueroa (Ene 23, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Nadie hizo caso del "aquí" ??
> Mal traducido, por google, dan a entender que el zener es un transistor y uno de los smd es un zener.
> 
> 
> ...


El Zener es de 4.7 v checalo con el probador de diodos , revisa los condensadores de bajo valor que tiene la etapa del oscilador


----------



## volesp (Ene 23, 2018)

Al conectar la alimentación sin nada se escucha como un zumbido continuo no sé si viene del transformador, He medido las conexiones que van a la placa y los terminales de la bobina del relé los valores están en las fotos.

También he medido los componentes del circuito integrado, no sé si está bien o no pero la masa la saque del condensador smd que está al lado del CI el que tiene una línea con la estrella.



Indalecio13 dijo:


> P.D.: Echale un vistazo a este video a ver si te sirve de algo:



Ese video lo que hace es cuando a la maquina se la quedan los led parpadeando.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 23, 2018)

¿Que tensiones hay en C17 y C20?


----------



## volesp (Ene 23, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Que tensiones hay en C17 y C20?



4.5 en los dos poniendo el polo en el negativo y la otra sonda en la otra patilla. Los condensadores antiguos eran de 10V. Por lo menos ya saca tension del secundario, pero no es capaz de gobernar la maquina, pense que era el blocapuertas pero le quite le hice puente directo pero nada. 
Solo se encendio los led de la botonera cuando lo tenia desconectado el alimentador de la botonera me puse a medir y la conecte con corriente y brillaron pero no respondia


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 23, 2018)

Supongo ¿que una tensión es negativa y otra positiva?.



> El convertidor funciona en la salida que tengo en C17 = -5.1v y en C20 = + 6.7V (con o sin carga), y probablemente debería ser + 12V.





> resultó que era más de 11V, entonces ya sabía que usaban la suma de las tensiones.



Midiendo entre ánodo del diodo D10 y el kátodo (línea blanca) del diodo D7 sería la suma de las dos tensiones, supónese +12v.


----------



## volesp (Ene 23, 2018)

Diodo 7 katodo 5,38 ánodo 0
Diodo 10 katodo 0 ánodo -4.49

El diodo 10 no es un zenner?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2018)

Es fácil, por la parte inferior de la placa, ver los 6 pines del transformador


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 23, 2018)

Y....





> *¿Midiendo entre ánodo del diodo D10 y el kátodo (línea blanca) del diodo D7?* sería la suma de las dos tensiones, supónese +12v.


Para mí que estan un poco bajas las tensiones.



> Diodo 10 katodo 0 ánodo -4.49


No me cuadra, la tensión negativa se genera al rectificar el diodo, en katodo no debería dar tensión, contínua al menos.

El zener debe ser uno de los smd.

Reedito: de la bobina L2 salen los -5v y también va al diodo smd (de cristal) que a su vez va a la resistencia smd con nomenclatura "0" . En ese diodo debería haber 4,7v, ese sería el zener.

¿Que pone en el D10?


----------



## volesp (Ene 24, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y....Para mí que estan un poco bajas las tensiones.
> 
> No me cuadra, la tensión negativa se genera al rectificar el diodo, en katodo no debería dar tensión, contínua al menos.
> 
> ...



Ente ánodo y katodo me da -9.90

La bobina saca -4.48. 

En la foto que subí ayer puse las medidas de los componentes smd que están al lado del tny el transistor smd que le puse era un b6 w58 y tiene puesto un a7w59


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2018)

volesp dijo:


> Ente ánodo y katodo me da -9.90
> 
> La bobina saca -4.48.
> 
> En la foto que subí ayer puse las medidas de los componentes smd que están al lado del tny el transistor smd que le puse era un b6 w58 y tiene puesto un a7w59



En la foto no soy capaz de ver nada, habría que ampliar.

Entre ánodo y kátodo ¿de qué?, ¿de D7 y D10?.

¿Que pone en D10?


----------



## volesp (Ene 25, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En la foto no soy capaz de ver nada, habría que ampliar.
> 
> Entre ánodo y kátodo ¿de qué?, ¿de D7 y D10?.
> 
> ¿Que pone en D10?



Si entre el ánodo y el katodo del diodo 7 y 10 me da esa lectura


Luego miro la referencia del diodo redondo porque hay que quitarle porque está por bajo

La referencia del diodo es *BYV27-150*

Esta es la lectura de los componentes que estan al lado del CI


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 26, 2018)

Ese diodo no es zener.

Me estoy dejando los ojos revisando las fotos. Y cada vez estoy mas seguro que es idéntica al esquema que subí, la parte del oscilador, del primario.

Haz una cosa, *tomando* la salida de* L2 como masa*, mide tensiones en kátodo de D7 y ánodo de D10.

De los diodos de cristal supongo el que está a la izquierda del TNY es zener, ¿que colores tienen esos diodos?


----------



## volesp (Ene 27, 2018)

El diodo zener tiene dos franja una amarilla y una azul

Midiendo desde la salida de la bobina
 Katodo del diodo 7 me sale una lectura de 9.92 y en el anodo de ese mismo 4.50
Katodo del diodo 10 4.48 y en el anodo no da lectura 0


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 27, 2018)

Las medidas de tensión son, como norma general, a la "salida" del diodo, si mides antes, o sea en la bobina del transformador, te darán medidas raras pues no es contínua ni alterna. 
Son pulsos que al rectificar con el diodo mas condensador se queda en contínua.

En este caso están sumando salidas para obtener los 12V y habría que medir entre masa del secundario, que parece ser la salida de L2, toma intermedia del transformador (+ de C17 y C20) y kátodo de D7. 


El diodo en principio parece un zener de 4V6, ¿azúl o violeta?
El otro con franja negra ¿tiene algo mas?


----------



## volesp (Ene 28, 2018)

El de la derecha tiene una franja negra el de la izquierda es amarilla y una chica que no se distingue bien.


Lo que no me esplico si la fuente saca salida porque no es capaz de controlar aun la maquina.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 28, 2018)

Seguramente la tensión esté baja, lo lógico serían 12v mínimo para poder maniobrar los relés.

¿Has comprobado en las bobinas de los relés que tensión hay?

Se supone que cambiaste el "transistor" que está justo debajo del TNY por un zener, en todos los esquemas que veo es un transistor, ¿como llegaste a la conclusión de que era un zener?.


----------



## volesp (Ene 28, 2018)

Según la aplicación de componentes smd puse el w58 y ma salió que era un zener


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 28, 2018)

Esto de los SMD es un mundo según fabricante.
En algunos listados B6 o 6B me desvía a BC817/BC337, que por patillaje coincidirían con el circuito.

El zener que has puesto tiene tres patillas y una sin conexión, a esa patilla va justamente, a través del diodo (zener) y la R de "0" Ohm, la tensión de referncia de D10. Es por lo que pienso ahí va un transistor.




Por cierto, el frigorífico que tenemos en casa es Indesit. Se averió la placa y en la tienda de repuesto me dijeron que la casa apenas daba información y costaba conseguir repuesto. 
De hecho la placa me la vendieron "vacía" sin grabar y me la tuvieron que volver a grabar (mal por cierto).


----------



## volesp (Ene 29, 2018)

A mí me pidieron 140€ euros por la placa nueva pero sin programarla.

Esto es la obsolescencia programada.

Los relés tenían de tensión 5v no le llegan 12 

El antiguo transistor smd era el w58 y tiene puesto un w59


----------



## volesp (Feb 15, 2018)

Buenas. Dias atrás pedí un recambio para el transistor SMD se le he soldado, he enchufado la placa y ahora cuando conecto la tensión, los tres relés del medio no paran de accionarse, sin encender la máquina. Con la puerta cerrada hasta el blocapuertas funcionaba ya que no dejaba abrir la lavadora.

Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2018)

Habría que controlar que tensiones entrega ahora la fuente


----------



## volesp (Feb 15, 2018)

Esto es lo que hace


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 15, 2018)

¿Está todo bien conectado?
El relé de abajo está mal o está soportando mas corriente de lo normal.


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 27, 2018)

Parece tener pistas corroídas. Verifica continuidad en las pistas obscurecidas y en los trueholes. ya que veo que es doble capa.

Saludos


----------



## lacapapa (Mar 1, 2018)

Reemplaza los capacitores seleccionados y funcionará.

Alkalmazza a kijelölt kondenzátort és működik.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 1, 2018)

En primer lugar, este es un foro preferíblemente de habla hispana.
En segundo lugar, esos condensadores ya los cambió.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 7, 2018)

Verifica el voltaje de alimentación del oscilador amigo, verifica que no tenga corto en el secundario de ser así  no va a trabajar.

Cambia el condensador que va a la primera pata el pin 1 del  TNY264PN.



volesp dijo:


> la masa la saque del condensador smd que está al lado del CI el que tiene una línea con la estrella.



Ese es el que hace trabajar el integrado, remplaza ese amigo.


----------



## Jalen (Abr 25, 2018)

A mí me pasó algo similar con la lavadora, la llevé al técnico y la reparación salía muy cara, así que decidí visitar tiendas de electrodomesticos para verificar el precio de las lavadoras nuevas, al final me di cuenta que, tomando en consideración lo que me costaría la reparación, era más conveniente comprar una nueva. ¡Saludos!


----------

